# Anyone recommend a handyman?



## Bafana (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, just moved to Dubai and looking for a handyman who can put together flatpack furniture, hang pictures etc. Any suggestions would be appreciated - thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you not do this yourself? Quickest and cheapest to do so.

You could try these people: Jim Will Fix It

-


----------



## Bafana (Jun 16, 2010)

Wish I could do it myself, but I've got 2 beds arriving flatpacked in 15 different packages, each containing an average of 4 pieces. Not ideal for a female of modest diy experience. Thanks, will try your recommendation


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Bafana said:


> Wish I could do it myself, but I've got 2 beds arriving flatpacked in 15 different packages, each containing an average of 4 pieces. Not ideal for a female of modest diy experience. Thanks, will try your recommendation


But an amazing sense of achievement when you do it!
I've done 3 (all double) all by myself now :clap2:

If you can't face it, then I'd second Jim Will Fix It. Definitely the best in town!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Can you not do this yourself? Quickest and cheapest to do so.
> 
> You could try these people: Jim Will Fix It
> 
> -


A mate of mine used them the other week, they charged aed200 for fixing her air con, she was over the moon, great job too.


----------



## Bafana (Jun 16, 2010)

Wish I could do it myself, but I've got 2 beds arriving flatpacked in 15 different packages, each containing an average of 4 pieces. Not ideal for a female of modest diy experience. Thanks, will try your recommendation


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Will forever amaze.... :confused2:


----------

